# Hi Everyone!



## hazza (Apr 16, 2009)

hi everyone, recently brought my audi 225  best car so far. just a few pics

View attachment 1




2003 avus silver, red leathers, dv, induction kit, ICE :wink:


----------



## big josh (Apr 26, 2009)

nice mate  love the coloure


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice motor, welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, nice car. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now all you need to do is join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

